# NE vs NW, Arrangements for Sunday.



## vig (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be at the club for about 10.30.

Butties and coffee will be in the clubhouse from 11.30.

First tee off time is 12.30 and at 8 minute interval thereafter.  (8 times booked, still hoping for another 4 if poss)

I will get a few buckets of balls for the range for warm up.

18 holes 4BBB, Individual stableford, 3 X nearest the pin & longest drive.
Trophies are now in my possesion (hoping Keith can put a pic up of sample)

Carvery will commence at the end of the Comp.
Normal service stops at 3, this gives them time to clear everyone out and get us in.
Smart Casual for the clubhouse, nothing too OTT.

GETTING THERE:-

From the West on M62 (Eastbound), junc 32A signed A1(M) South.  3.1 miles from this junction, # sliproad signed Darrington (you can see the course to your left as you get on the sliproad).  1st exit on mini roundabout.  * 1/10 mile, clubhouse on right of crossroads, overspill car park to left of crossroads.

From the East on M62 (Westbound) Signed A1(M) south.  1st exit on roundabout.  Stay on slip road, direction from # above.

From North A1 South, after M62 junction, follow directions from # above.

From South, A1 North, take turning sign Darrington & Womersley.
Down the slip road past Kyte restaurant & Darrington Hotel. Turn right at the junction, under the bridge, immediate left, up the hill, last turn on the mini roundabout, then from * above.


Hope this covers all questions.  If there are anymore, fire away.
Now I can chill and have a drink.  Only Greeno's to see to set up the pins on the East side of the greens  


Pairing's :- can you send me a PM if there is anyone that you would like as a partner OR anyone you don't particularly want to play with/against.

Will "draw" on Thursday if I haven't heard by then.


----------



## vig (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## The23rdman (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice trophies  It's Mitchell with a t.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2009)

Are we allowing GPS devices? If so can I be paired with someone who has one.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice trophies Vig, see all the rest of the guys on Sunday  for the Yorkshire Puds v Lancashire Hotpots


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 16, 2009)

god i wish i was going. show you oldies that the young 'uns are gunna rule the roost


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 16, 2009)

pete,dream on fella, you got bum fluff on your chin yet ?


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes.

The draw is going to be random with the exception of the two who want a buggy.

However there are a few about so I don't think it will be a problem


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

god i wish i was going. show you oldies that the young 'uns are gunna rule the roost 

Click to expand...

There are still spaces available if you want to attend.
I have enough trophies for 16 team members.
Age isn't important.
Where you from?
Someone may be able to pick you up en route


----------



## The23rdman (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes.

The draw is going to be random with the exception of the two who want a buggy.

However there are a few about so I don't think it will be a problem
		
Click to expand...

Who's sharing with me, Vig?


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 17, 2009)

god i wish i was going. show you oldies that the young 'uns are gunna rule the roost 

Click to expand...

There are still spaces available if you want to attend.
I have enough trophies for 16 team members.
Age isn't important.
Where you from?
Someone may be able to pick you up en route
		
Click to expand...

vig,i offered mate,but pete declined,had other things on


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes.

The draw is going to be random with the exception of the two who want a buggy.

However there are a few about so I don't think it will be a problem
		
Click to expand...

Who's sharing with me, Vig?
		
Click to expand...

i'll pair you with Grumpyjock as he has expressed a desire to have a buggy as well.  Just one number in the hat


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 17, 2009)

god i wish i was going. show you oldies that the young 'uns are gunna rule the roost 

Click to expand...

There are still spaces available if you want to attend.
I have enough trophies for 16 team members.
Age isn't important.
Where you from?
Someone may be able to pick you up en route
		
Click to expand...

vig,i offered mate,but pete declined,had other things on  

Click to expand...

yer i got to go to some stupid wedding


----------



## The23rdman (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm just asking a mate if he wants to come, Vig. Make up the numbers


----------



## teetime72 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry I can`t make this one (probably a good thing for the N W team ),but hope you all have a good day,with the Hot Pots giving the Yorkshire Puds a battering.  

  Enjoy the Day. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

Take care Sid.

Good luck with the op


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

My son and a mate are going to turn up.  If everyone shows, they will play the last slot by themselves.  If more come, i'm sure we can slot them in


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

THE DRAW

The 2nd group didn't get drawn in the order it is shown however I have moved us up the order as I need to get back in the clubhouse to sort out the trophies etc.

Check through the corresponding numbers and see who partners who & opponents

16 & 22 vs 11 & 3
18 & 23 vs 7 & 5
15 & 21 vs 6 & 1
19 & 17 vs 4 & 10
24 & 20 vs 14 & 2
27 & 26 vs 8 & 9
25 & 28 vs 12 & 13

1 gjbike 
2 njd 
3 Hartleyhare 
4 Evita4 
5 GB72 
6 TonyN 
7 Thegogg 
8 Gogg's mate 
9 Boycey 1985 
10 Stuart_C 
11 Centuryg5
12 Forefortheday
13 Duncan 
14 Richard 3879 
15 Robo 
16 Tincup
17 Tincup Bro 
18 Vig 
19 KeefG
20 Smigger79 
21 Parmo 
22 Tonecapone 
23 toonarmy 
24 Wildrover
25 grumpyjock 
26 Timberbonce
27 Whereditgo 
28 23rdMAN


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 17, 2009)

To all the N.W.lads,"lets kick ass"


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2009)

To all the N.W.lads,"lets kick ass"  

Click to expand...

Can we make that the NW Lads and the token bloke from Rutland (OK I live in the North West of my Village)


----------



## thegogg (Jun 17, 2009)

Vig

I'm afraid that my mate can't make it so it's just me coming along, sorry bout that. 

Are you going to allow GPS devices by the way as I'd like to use mine if it's ok (All the gear but no idea)!


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 18, 2009)

To all the N.W.lads,"lets kick ass"  

Click to expand...

Can we make that the NW Lads and the token bloke from Rutland (OK I live in the North West of my Village)
		
Click to expand...

And the 5th columist from Leeds


----------



## vig (Jun 18, 2009)

Vig

I'm afraid that my mate can't make it so it's just me coming along, sorry bout that. 

Are you going to allow GPS devices by the way as I'd like to use mine if it's ok (All the gear but no idea)!
		
Click to expand...

GPS yes.

My Son and a mate were coming along to take the last slot and as a "just in case".
Robo has had to drop out so my son will step into the NE team in his place.  My mate is a Jock so he can join the NW


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 18, 2009)

To all the N.W.lads,"lets kick ass"  

Click to expand...

Can we make that the NW Lads and the token bloke from Rutland (OK I live in the North West of my Village)
		
Click to expand...

the N.W.of your village will do for me.Welcome aboard,and i'll be wearing my size 20's,then the yorkshire puds will know they have had a good kicking


----------



## vig (Jun 18, 2009)

To all the N.W.lads,"lets kick ass"  

Click to expand...

Can we make that the NW Lads and the token bloke from Rutland (OK I live in the North West of my Village)
		
Click to expand...

the N.W.of your village will do for me.Welcome aboard,and i'll be wearing my size 20's,then the yorkshire puds will know they have had a good kicking   

Click to expand...

So, everythings in proportion then.  Feet same size as mouth  
You don't go standing on anyone's line with those feet


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 18, 2009)

lmao


----------



## TonyN (Jun 19, 2009)

Graham & Me Vs Parmo & Robo! Should be a good game me thinks!

Looking forward to it, just hope my pulled muscles(every major one in body) recovers in time.

Dave I will try get in for about half 10.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm getting all exited now... i just hope i havn't peaked to early, i just finished my best round at my club yet, i went round in 85 shots for a score of 43.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 20, 2009)

That at Stressholme fella?  Good shooting round there!

I seriously cannot wait for this game now....I dont know if i'll be able to sleep tonight!!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 20, 2009)

Cleaning my clubs whilst watching the rugby, proper excited now.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 20, 2009)

Already cleaned mine, found some rust on the shafts as I never dried my clubs when we got drenched the other week  

A quick rub with WD40 and they all nice & sparkling now, I might even wash my towel out tonight too! lol


----------



## KeefG (Jun 20, 2009)

Just checked the weather report....forecast is for cloudy & overcast, no rain and light 6mph winds


----------



## gjbike (Jun 20, 2009)

its ok for your guys only finish work at 22:30 tonight, hope the weather stays nice 
Will be some sight seeing grown yorkshire men crying after there defeat. 
Are we playing off the white tees


----------



## KeefG (Jun 20, 2009)

Will be some sight seeing grown yorkshire men crying after there defeat.
		
Click to expand...

hahahahaha.....some comedian you are fella!


----------



## boycey1985 (Jun 20, 2009)

looking forward to it now guys, less than 24hours to go!!!


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes round Stressholme m8. Its only the 3rd time i've broke 80. More to come now i hope;-)
The course tomorrow looks a lot harder though, from what i've seen on the website.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 20, 2009)

You'll be surprised fella!

Its a very fair course but it requires more than just a blast off the tee to get you in with a good shout, you need to think about your shots more tomorrow.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 20, 2009)

Guys, my 1st meet tomorrow, and im looking forward to meeting up with you all,safe journey


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 20, 2009)

oh dear..


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 20, 2009)

What time is everybody getting there? I'll proly be there tonight  if i don't settle misell down.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm picking Parmo up and will be there for 11 at the latest.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice one. I'll probably be down there for about 10ish, hanging about.  
See you guys there.


----------



## vig (Jun 20, 2009)

i'll be down between 10 & 10.30. depends how the hangover goes.

was up at 2.30 this morning, thinking if I have got everything sorted.

This week has been a nightmare.  I must have changed things about 30 times.
Had 7 ciders now. only 5 left then it's the schnapps.

All I know at the moment is there will be between 1 & 28 there.
4 dropped out in th elast week but they have been replaced.
If no more go.  It will be 28.

Another couple of drinks and I won't be worried.

BTW it has taken me ages to write this response with HID telling me i've mis-spelt something


----------



## vig (Jun 20, 2009)

I will be in the clubhouse bar drinking coffee for th e benefit of the early arrivals


----------



## KeefG (Jun 21, 2009)

Would that be extremely strong coffee sir?


----------



## vig (Jun 21, 2009)

I look like a combination of the above smilies this morning.


----------



## vig (Jun 21, 2009)

One for the travellers.




BLUE SKY awaits you


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 21, 2009)

i've come on here just to stop me from setting off.
It will take me less than an hour to get there.

What ar your real names?

I'm Matt.


----------



## vig (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm fat B*****d!













Dave


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmfao..Its funny you should say that because a couple of weeks ago, i thought it would be a good idea to grow a full beard (It was big and Ginger).

This morning I asked HIDs if i should shave it off for the meet she said "yes, because it makes you look like Fat Bastard off austin powers"

Needless to say the beard is now off.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 21, 2009)

One for the travellers.




BLUE SKY awaits you   

Click to expand...

They would of had you not said that!


----------

